# Columbia Basin Packgoat Club



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy pack goat friends! Just wanted to spread the word. Columbia Basin Packgoat Club is now up and running. Based out of the Tri Cities, WA. area, we would like to extend invitations to anyone around the area to come and join us. No fees and no requirements. Just a few fellow minded pack goat people who will be getting together here and there throughout the pack year to hike and have fun. So feel free to join us!

http://cbpackgoats.wix.com/cbpc


----------

